# DogFunk ?



## Bleedblue666 (Nov 2, 2012)

Has anybody used the unlimited warranty ?
Is it hassle free ?
Is it true you can just get new gear every year ?


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Dogfunk/backcountry is great, they're hassle free on returns and work to make sure the customer is satisfied. That being said if you abuse their return policy they'll stop selling to you.


----------



## eli783 (Oct 24, 2012)

Kinda not cool considering that all the companies that get ripped off wont just accept a loss. It gets passed to every paying customer.


----------



## Zombaco (Dec 14, 2011)

Yes, hassle free returns. I had no problem with a return of pants that were too big (I think 2 seasons ago).

Companies put out gear every season, so yes you can get new gear every year :cheeky4:


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

He's talking about returning used gear for the credit, so he can get new gear. Basically he's trying to decide if he wants to be a cum stain or not.


----------



## 10sullivanb (Oct 1, 2012)

bseracka said:


> He's talking about returning used gear for the credit, so he can get new gear. Basically he's trying to decide if he wants to be a cum stain or not.


exactly haha


----------



## Zombaco (Dec 14, 2011)

bseracka said:


> He's talking about returning used gear for the credit, so he can get new gear. Basically he's trying to decide if he wants to be a cum stain or not.


Sarcasm, hence the :cheeky4:

I know what he was asking, and totally agree, douchebag thing to do.


----------



## Bleedblue666 (Nov 2, 2012)

I have no intension of getting free eqipment...I was just told that's what a lot of the riders do where I am from! Seemed to good to be true..so I asked


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

Bleedblue666 said:


> I have no intension of getting free eqipment...I was just told that's what a lot of the riders do where I am from! Seemed to good to be true..so I asked


That's FUCKED!! A company goes out of there way to provide excellent customer service, and the little pukes you run around with decide to rip them off. :blowup:


----------



## Bleedblue666 (Nov 2, 2012)

Deff can't say I run around with the little pukes lol I don't have a single friend that snowboards..


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

Well...don't make friends with those guys, they are scumbags!!


----------



## Bleedblue666 (Nov 2, 2012)

Didn't plan on it man.... Just asking a ? about what I was told that's all


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

Bleedblue666 said:


> ...I was just told that's what a lot of the riders do where I am from! Seemed to good to be true..so I asked





JeffreyCH said:


> That's FUCKED!! A company goes out of there way to provide excellent customer service, and the little pukes you run around with decide to rip them off. :blowup:


Eh, no worries. What goes around comes around. Rip people off for hundreds, life will find a way to rip you off to the tune of thousands or worse. Funny thing is they'll tell you about how they ripped people off, not when they were had. Kinda like gamblers and their winnings, ever hear your gambler buddy tell you how much he lost?

The golden rule is still the golden rule...


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

davidj said:


> Eh, no worries. What goes around comes around. Rip people off for hundreds, life will find a way to rip you off to the tune of thousands or worse. Funny thing is they'll tell you about how they ripped people off, not when they were had. Kinda like gamblers and their winnings, ever hear your gambler buddy tell you how much he lost?
> 
> The golden rule is still the golden rule...


I hear ya on that, here's my problem with it though. These packs of little scumbags run around bragging how they fucked over a legit place, then more and more of the disrespectful fuckers do this shit cause they think it's cool. Sooner or later the retailer either changes their return policy, raises prices to stay afloat, or worst case they go out of business. A lot of us don't have the option of buying local so we rely on online retailers for our gear, finding one's that still respect their customers is getting harder and harder.


----------



## onefutui2e (Jan 25, 2011)

davidj said:


> Eh, no worries. What goes around comes around. Rip people off for hundreds, life will find a way to rip you off to the tune of thousands or worse. Funny thing is they'll tell you about how they ripped people off, not when they were had. Kinda like gamblers and their winnings, ever hear your gambler buddy tell you how much he lost?
> 
> The golden rule is still the golden rule...


kind of like how every poker player claims to be "up overall" as if the house was giving money away :yahoo:

edit: i'm guessing that they must have some way to prevent themselves from getting screwed over. even if say, a minority of 10% of their customers take complete advantage of this (buy gear, use the crap out it, return it), from my understanding of retail operations, that's enough to eat right into the margins of the company and at best leave it break-even at the end of the year. so there's got to be something they're doing on their end that prevents them from getting the shit kicked out of them.


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

Margins on retail are insane. Plus the big companies account for a % of lost/warranty/returned equipment and they write it off as business expense. Trust me, no one is going bankrupt over some kids returning used gear. 

But it's still a douche move to do it.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

They have a satisfaction guarantee and advertise it and undoubtedly get more business just because of it.

So if you buy something, and don't like it, return it, and not feel guilty.

That said, if you buy it with the intention of returning it even if you like it, that's stupid.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

I don't think companies would offer that no hassle return policy if they really couldn't make it work financially. I'm sure they have several accountants that take a look at the numbers, are you especially when you are talking about a company as huge as Backcountry.

I also believe that companies that offer their no hassle return policy will flag your account if you abuse the policy, meaning that eventually you become persona non grata.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

A: I have never heard anyone around Hidden Valley talking about scamming Dogfunk or any other site. Though there are a few groups of douchebag park rats that I wouldn't put it past them.

B: Due the the companies limiting when online shops can offer discounts they are basically forced into making obscene profits from gear.


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

JeffreyCH said:


> I hear ya on that, here's my problem with it though. These packs of little scumbags run around bragging how they fucked over a legit place, then more and more of the disrespectful fuckers do this shit cause they think it's cool. Sooner or later the retailer either changes their return policy, raises prices to stay afloat, or worst case they go out of business. A lot of us don't have the option of buying local so we rely on online retailers for our gear, finding one's that still respect their customers is getting harder and harder.


No argument there. My first statement was intended to be sarcastic. Pity that a few retards ruin it for all including themselves.


----------



## jdmccright (Apr 8, 2011)

They will black list you if you do that. Not really a good idea.


----------



## onefutui2e (Jan 25, 2011)

never really thought about that, but it sounds like you guys are right. i wouldn't think they'd do it if they felt they couldn't make it work.

a buddy of mine took a guess and thought that if dogfunk felt they couldn't resell the returned boards/boots/bindings that they'd offer them as rental packages to local shops/resorts, since out-of-the-box quality isn't of premium concern in that space. 

speaking of reselling, i wonder about those people who say, take it out on the snow for a few days, decide they don't like it, and return it. basically, they take advantage of the policy to try out gear they're unsure of, but don't abuse it to the tune of a whole season. i've never ordered from them but do they try to resell these boards as "used"?


----------



## 24WERD (May 9, 2012)

It's called geartrade.com when seller is backcountry. Same warehouse


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Last night at REI I had to watch some guy try to return some very old Chaco sandals after his dog had chewed through the straps. The REI employees were trying to explain that the satisfaction guarantee does not cover destruction from his dog, but he was trying his hardest to convince them that it should. It was uncomfortable to watch.


----------



## Sincraft (Sep 6, 2010)

dont be an asshat and abuse their policy. I purposely try to buy everything from them so that if I get a thread that pulls out in year two on my pants, while I'm out of warranty dogfunk will help me out.

So far so good. Everything I've gotten from them is stellar


----------

